# Finished the dresser



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Primed it with cover stain. Then 2 coats of Advance. It sprayed well and the finished product looks like glass. $300.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful! 

I like that piece as well, it deserved a good painter to give it some new clothes to sport.:thumbsup:


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I like that piece as well, it deserved a good painter to give it some new clothes to sport.:thumbsup:


Thanks straight_lines!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great! How did you like the way Advance performed?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool looking sheen! 

What did you spray it with? Advance yes, with what?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Great job. Sometimes it's not about the money


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

krosspainting said:


> Money wasn't the issue here. I just enjoy the satisfaction of a job well done, and the great comments.


 

you did a great job man ........im in furniture an i never would have attempted that so hats off to you.....BTW take a chain an hammer to that then have a 9 yr old paint it with goofy colors an you could get $499 cash for it easy !!!........shabby chic !!!


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Cool looking sheen!
> 
> What did you spray it with? Advance yes, with what?


Satin sheen and I used a 310 fine finish with my Spraytech. This one was fun!

And thanks again everyone.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> you did a great job man ........im in furniture an i never would have attempted that so hats off to you.....BTW take a chain an hammer to that then have a 9 yr old paint it with goofy colors an you could get $499 cash for it easy !!!........shabby chic !!!


Ole, I should take some pics of some of my pieces....I think we have something to talk about.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ole, I should take some pics of some of my pieces....I think we have something to talk about.


Indeed we do.


----------



## Cowartscustom (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks awesome.

Can advance be tinted?

300 bucks all together or just labor?


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Can advance be tinted?
> 
> 300 bucks all together or just labor?


I wanted the waterborne satin impervo, but they said it couldn't be tinted that dark. So they recommended advance. It worked well. And yes, $300 labor only.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally..I couldn't care less what Kross made (or should have made) on this dresser.
I didn't bid on the job.

I appreciate him sharing what Advance looks like on furniture.

The fact that he made $300 was nice of him to disclose..but it didn't matter much (to me anyhow).


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll just post pics of my work, as everyone else does, and appreciate the comments. And completely ignore sir paint alot. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

the sheen on that is hot! it looks like silver. nice job kross


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The only dresser I did was somewhat similar in size and shape. No special finish, but it was with a pre-val "sprayer". Turned out well. But yours is so much more awesomer


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes- absolute beauty. I have never used advance does it brush as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I did a dresser once. The HO decided that it needed to be painted with the product (Pro classic) that I was spraying her trim and doors with, I was like... Ummm OK. So she took it out to the garage where we were set up.... all of 15 minutes... She didn't even want me to protect the boxes... I was like, uhh I'm wrapping those whether you like it or not... :no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just so you all know, RCP, (Chris), trashed all the trash talk in this thread. Wasn't so much censorship as it was keeping it on-topic.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Just so you all know, RCP, (Chris), trashed all the trash talk in this thread. Wasn't so much censorship as it was keeping it on-topic.



Thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, it was all so entertaining.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I know.....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It feels so sterilized in here...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> It feels so sterilized in here...


LOL You gotta admit Kross didn't deserve most of that stuff. There were many times I did something for less than I should of just to gain the experience of doing it for finding out both time and difficulty of labor involved. Some of them I vowed never to do again.:whistling2: Others, I was able to adjust my pricing and add it to what I was able to offer. You gotta learn somehow.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think it was too little money at all. Especially if he didn't wait around for it to dry since materials were not included. Anyway the dresser looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly he was able to take the dresser home to refinish. I think that's what he said for the additional work he got from the dresser, so I assume the dresser was done at home/shop. If that is the case, I'd say he did pretty good. Even if it was done on the jobsite, it may have faired out ok as long as it wasn't much more than a 10min drive. Either way, the work looks awesome, he has a happy customer and the return will likely come back to him through word of mouth referrals etc... I have stripped and restained furniture for less than he got on that job... But I did it for the sake of the experience, not the cash and due to the outcome I got more furniture from the HO. It was fun. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150715625105643.702844.421188515642&type=3


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just when I go to stir the pot I discover everyone else is scraping their plates, oh well out with bad rubish.

Nice job kross.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope Sirdouchealot didn't chase kross away. Has he been back since the fan was spattered with human excrement?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

"_Sir Douchealot?!?" _

:notworthy:

Oh man.....LMFAO!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this getting back on topic?

Maybe Chris needs to do a little more sanitation... :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PT Mods on a typical day....


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

daArch said:


> I hope Sirdouchealot didn't chase kross away. Has he been back since the fan was spattered with human excrement?


Haha! No he didn't chase me away, I love this place.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> PT Mods on a typical day....
> 
> Elephant Taking Dump at Circus - YouTube


I wish it was that easy!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> PT Mods on a typical day....
> 
> Elephant Taking Dump at Circus - YouTube


Are we the elephant or the drone following him?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love that pic Chris.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Are we the elephant or the drone following him?



You're the guy shoveling poo :thumbup::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> You're the guy shoveling poo :thumbup::jester:


Comes in behind my day job.


----------

